# It's OVER 9000!



## blah (Jul 20, 2010)

Next time someone tells you they can never solve a Rubik's cube, tell them over 9000 people have done it in 2 minutes under competition conditions.

"TWO FREAKING MINUTES?! That's insane!"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2010)

kk


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 20, 2010)

Also tell people you can never ever be too slow to go to a comp


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2010)

OVER 9000?!


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 20, 2010)

WHAT? NINE THOUSAND?


----------



## Meep (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Vegeta, what's up?


----------



## Forte (Jul 20, 2010)

Meep said:


> Hey Vegeta, what's up?



I'm ok but my pengy is gone


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Vegeta...are we there yet?


----------



## henryc (Jul 20, 2010)

and over 8000 are sub 1 minute!


----------



## Truncator (Jul 20, 2010)

Forte said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Vegeta, what's up?
> ...


it appears that 4te needs a new pengy B)


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 20, 2010)

Tell them even newbies are doing sub-30 now!


----------



## MEn (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome to ten years ago.


----------



## dada222 (Jul 20, 2010)

Most original thread title ever.


----------



## shelley (Jul 20, 2010)

MEn said:


> Hello and welcome to ten years ago.



Ten years ago only 19 people had official competition results, what are you talking about?


----------



## MEn (Jul 20, 2010)

shelley said:


> MEn said:
> 
> 
> > Hello and welcome to ten years ago.
> ...



The meme is old as ****


----------



## BN (Jul 20, 2010)

If the meme is in the title, it's about the meme. Herp derp i cant reading comprehending


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 20, 2010)

BN said:


> If the meme is in the title, it's about the meme. *Herp derp* i cant reading comprehending



honestly how does that make your point any more valid


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 20, 2010)

WHAT 9000?! THERE'S NO WAY THAT COULD BE RIGHT!

But seriously, this is an awesome thread. :3


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 20, 2010)

What 9000?


Spoiler


----------



## blah (Jul 20, 2010)

othxmod


----------



## BN (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't recall saying "This makes my point more valid"
Derp
Herp derp. Derpy herp herp derp herp.


----------

